#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  4 Clues to Choose an Effective Business Name

## Bhavya

We all know the importance of first impression, and it's much more important for your business name. Because your target audience first contact with your business name before they choose to become your customers. So, here are the four clues to choose an effective Business Name.

Ensure your choice keywords are in high demandYour business name options are originalMake sure your keywords are legally availableYour business name options are user-friendly

----------


## NimeshHeshan

Very useful! Thank You so much for sharing this!

----------


## Bhavya

Nimesh,

Glad to know that you found this post useful!

----------

